# Quality rifle stocks



## irnbndr (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm familiar with Mcmillan, but has anyone worked with or used other quality precision stocks?  HS precision for example?


----------



## PurduePara203 (Mar 24, 2008)

I've got a decent amount of experience with H&S stocks.  All of the Army's M24s come standard with H&S stocks which I liked enough to get one for my personal 700 PSS.  As  far as I know, they all have a thick palm swell and the aluminum bedding block as standard features.  It's got a nice heavy feel to it and is pretty comfortable to shoot.  The only difference between mine (in the picture) and the Army's model is that mine doesn't have an adjustable butt pad. I don't really have much experience with Mcmillan stocks so I really can't compare the two but for whatever it's worth, I like H&S stocks and apparently the Army does too.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

PurduePara203 said:


> I've got a decent amount of experience with H&S stocks.  All of the Army's M24s come standard with H&S stocks which I liked enough to get one for my personal 700 PSS.  As  far as I know, they all have a thick palm swell and the aluminum bedding block as standard features.  It's got a nice heavy feel to it and is pretty comfortable to shoot.  The only difference between mine (in the picture) and the Army's model is that mine doesn't have an adjustable butt pad. I don't really have much experience with Mcmillan stocks so I really can't compare the two but for whatever it's worth, I like H&S stocks and apparently the Army does too.



Nice piece!

I like HS too.  My buddy had one on his .300 RUM this year at hunting camp.  I got rifle envy! Is there awaiting list for HS?


----------



## PurduePara203 (Apr 6, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Nice piece!
> 
> I like HS too.  My buddy had one on his .300 RUM this year at hunting camp.  I got rifle envy! Is there awaiting list for HS?



I'm not sure, mine came with it.


----------



## The Bodizepha (Apr 6, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> I'm familiar with Mcmillan, but has anyone worked with or used other quality precision stocks?  HS precision for example?



Only once or twice.  I have a McMillan on the M1A/M14 with an adjustable cheek pad/weld and rails up front. 

Top quality stuff. I'd recommend it anyone, the HS that is.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 7, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> I got rifle envy! Is there awaiting list for HS?



There is no waiting list for HS Precision Stocks.  I own around 10 guns with HS Precision Stocks.  I have both tactical and hunting stocks and love them all.  Usually a phone call to them in South Dakota will get you a stock.  If you have any problems finding what you need let me know.  I have a few sources for them depending on what barrelled action you are using.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 14, 2008)

gunner,

I need a source for a used or cheap new Long action remington 700 hs precision stock with adj butt and cheek... can you help??

cc PM sent


----------

